# Регистровая машинка



## dzonni006 (16 Дек 2015)

Кто знает сколько стоит регистровая машинка на юпитер или итальянский аналог. И как можно приобрести.


----------



## levsha34 (16 Дек 2015)

dzonni006 писал:


> Кто знает сколько стоит регистровая машинка на юпитер или итальянский аналог. И как можно приобрести.


А старая куда делась -то? Чтобы её убить окончательно надо ещё и постараться.


----------



## dzonni006 (17 Дек 2015)

levsha34 писал:


> У меня конструкция машинки не оечнь удобная ,нужна просто новая машинка юпитеровская либо итальянская для 4 голосого баяна с ломаной декой.


----------



## glory (17 Дек 2015)

Есть два варианта. Первый - понятно, выйти на фабрику. Второй найти Кулибина, который просто изготовит новую...


----------



## dzonni006 (23 Дек 2015)

glory писал:Да уж вышер на фабрику. Назвали цену чуть со стула не упал...Решил что то думать со старой.Да такими темпами фабрика юпитер в конец исчезнет.Итак уже и фабрикой толком не назовешь.Думаю ждет ее очень плохие времена...


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2015)

А на какую именно фабрику звонили?


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2015)

И если не секрет ,какую цену Вам озвучили?


----------



## Zenano (23 Дек 2015)

сорри что влезаю. Мой знакомый брал 3 года назад за 300 долларов ( у Баринова)
итальянская стоит в районе 100


----------

